# Loving home waiting for a fluffy friend



## CherylGrant (Nov 12, 2015)

I am looking to share my (second floor) flat with a loving companion of any age.
Preferred breeds are Persian, Ragdoll and Norwegian Forest, or a cross of any of these breeds. Access to outside is very limited so am looking for a house cat ideally. 
I live alone with a teenage daughter that visits occasionally. I'm only ever out of the house for a few hours at a time and it is a very peaceful, calm home where snuggles, cuddles and grooming would be a daily pleasure! (Empty nest syndrome?! Hee hee) 
If you know of any lovely fluffy friends that may fit well with me and in my home please get in touch. 
Many thanks x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am not sure where in uk you are based @CherylGrant but you might want to keep an eye out on 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/134632263238293/
I believe Patsy is happy to home all over as long as new owners can collect and some kind of home check can be arranged.


----------



## CherylGrant (Nov 12, 2015)

Many thanks, I'll take a look! X


----------



## CherylGrant (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm based in Buckinghamshire


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

There's also Neutered Pedigree cat Rehome on Facebook which I think definitely be worth a look.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello,

The breeder of my kitties is looking for a home for two of her Norwegian forest cats Chilli and Betty as she has been diagnosed with cancer so has had to downsize her cat family, which she has never done in the past. Chilli is the the most affectionate girl and I have spent many an hour toying with the idea to adopt her, but I do not think she would fit in the hierarchy here. They are based in North London.

http://www.norskwood.co.uk/page42.html

Good luck on the kitty hunt


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

lillytheunicorn said:


> Hello,
> 
> The breeder of my kitties is looking for a home for two of her Norwegian forest cats Chilli and Betty as she has been diagnosed with cancer so has had to downsize her cat family, which she has never done in the past. Chilli is the the most affectionate girl and I have spent many an hour toying with the idea to adopt her, but I do not think she would fit in the hierarchy here. They are based in North London.
> 
> ...


I have met this breeder and many of her cats and can vouch that they come from a lovely home and are beautiful cats. The news about Ali is very sad and I wish her well.


----------



## CherylGrant (Nov 12, 2015)

Beautiful cats!!!! But they are used to outside space, of which mine is rather limited in a second floor flat! X


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

CherylGrant said:


> Beautiful cats!!!! But they are used to outside space, of which mine is rather limited in a second floor flat! X


Yes, Ali's cats have a large garden to run around in.
i think most of the cats at Rushden persian Rescue would be suitable for indoor homes though


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi Cheryl, are you still looking for a companion?


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Cheryl, are you still looking for a rescue Ragdoll? 
www.ragdoll-rescue.co.uk/available


----------



## Farha (Mar 9, 2016)

CherylGrant said:


> I am looking to share my (second floor) flat with a loving companion of any age.
> Preferred breeds are Persian, Ragdoll and Norwegian Forest, or a cross of any of these breeds. Access to outside is very limited so am looking for a house cat ideally.
> I live alone with a teenage daughter that visits occasionally. I'm only ever out of the house for a few hours at a time and it is a very peaceful, calm home where snuggles, cuddles and grooming would be a daily pleasure! (Empty nest syndrome?! Hee hee)
> If you know of any lovely fluffy friends that may fit well with me and in my home please get in touch.
> Many thanks x


Hi,
I have a mixed breed of Norwegian Forest cat, Her name is Bella.
Bella is approx 1 year 5 months old now ! I bought her when she was 8 weeks !! She is a house trained and litter trained cat never went out apart from my balcony , we live in the 7th floor apartment in East London. She is very calm and good in nature !! She responses very nicely when we call her name. Until the age of 1 she shared my Bed. she never mated with any cat yet as I have one more cat who is now 2 and half years old and was neutered before I got her. 
The reason why I have decided to give my Cats away is I am pregnant now and high risk patient too according to doctors and will be staying at my in laws in Birmingham for a while so I wont be unable to look after my Cats.My in laws hates Cats and they will not allow them to stay with me. 
I dont want to give them away to any Adoption centre as I have heard that they destroy the cats if they cant find them a home after certain period of time. 
I've always treated my Cats like my babies and would love them to go to someone who will treat them as a family. 
I am willing to pay for her foods every week. she was living on dry and wet food.

Please let me know if you are interested to look after her.

I also have my other cat Gizmo, he is an exceptional cat, Siamese mixed breed. He do understand many words and can learn things by following others. He is the most smartest and friendly Cat I can say . He likes to get pampered and seeks for my attention all the time. He is 2 and half yrs old now.

Please let me know if you are still interested.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@Farha this quite an old thread so you might be better starting a new one of your own.
I understand your concerns about using rescues....but there are many really good ones around that have a staunch 'no kill' policy where no cat would ever be PTS no matter how long it takes to rehome them.
Your 2 cats sound adorable and have youth on their side so I am certain that new homes would soon come along.
Using a good rescue is actually far safer than advertising a cat yourself unless you have experience and time to do home checks.
If you are in East London I can recommend a few local charities that I have personal links with
The first is a little drive but a wonderful centre. They do have a waiting list though so you need to call and put your cats on a list
https://www.facebook.com/thescratchingpostcatrescue/?fref=ts
A lovely but very small rescue who keep all their cats in foster homes
https://www.facebook.com/PurrsCatRescue/?fref=ts
A little further afield, but specialising in pedigree type cats
https://www.facebook.com/groups/134632263238293/
A fantastic rescue run by a woman who is an active member on here
https://www.facebook.com/The-ARC-the-ashmore-rescue-for-cats-610309825673191/?fref=ts

I see you have offered to pay for food and litter in your post....some rescues do ask for a fee when you hand cats into their care to go towards the costs they will incur....and ALL rescues would appreciate this kind of payment as each and every cat can cost £100s to rehome.


----------

